# Earl Scheib's Customs



## bobwoodly

Thought I would start my own thread. Why the name Earl Scheib? From Wikipedia "Scheib's policy of one-day service and production line techniques flew directly into the face of state-of-the-art professional Auto Body standards and caused the company to become a national joke at the time."

So I am a dabbler of many things and a master of nothing. I can do goop, kind of. I can do basic lighting projects (nothing like SCM), and a bit of resin casting but nothing like the folks here. I can't airbrush for crap. So my projects will tend to be simple re-purposing which is why I enjoy the plastic die-cast stuff. 

Here are my latest projects:

This is a HW Camaro that I like a lot










It is moounted using tabs from an old AFX Too Much









Here is a HW Tahoe with flashing LED (AW 4 gear chassis)









On the track - 




Here is a god knows what HW with a Tyco 440 X2 narrow chassis.










I used the side from a old Tyco F1 Car and backpainted the clear parts white


----------



## bobwoodly

*Old projects*

Here are pics of my other projects.

Another flashing HW









Blinky Police Car









Armored Truck









Flashing Police Tahoe









Batmobile









MG Mini Lindy









Mini Lindy Camper









This is my favorite as it fits an AFX chassis so well. I have another that I am going to try.










If you want to see any of the LED cars in action they are here: http://www.youtube.com/user/pierport007


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

These are some bad ass rides Bob. No doubt one of a kind rides.

Keep up the great work.

Rob


----------



## Hittman101

SWEET!!! Those are bad azz!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

Earl Scheibe: " I'll paint any car....just 99 dollars."

Leave the windows down and we'll do the inside for free.

Welcome to the garage gang Bob! Luv dat Mini.


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## joegri

looks like earl/bobwoodly has been very busy! can i borrow the camper for a long weekend? nice job on all.:thumbsup:


----------



## bobwoodly

*A couple of new things*

Police Van based on a Hot Wheel 










On the track






Another Hot Wheel conversion with a tjet chassis. I would have liked to light this truck but there was not the space (given my skills at least).



















The problem with these is I'm working my way through the junk yard salvaging 4 gear mounts from AFX vans and the such and screw posts from whatever I can grab. I like using plastic instead of resin and prefer to use Bill Hall's goop rather than glue or epoxy. Thinking about casting some 4 gear mounts when I run out.

Tom


----------



## slotcarman12078

Look at all that room you got!!  :lol: I've got a MEV Aston Martin lined up for lighting really soon... I just wish my eyes liked messing with nano LEDs like my brain likes to!! So glad when someone new has been bit by the LED bug!! Keep messing with them and space becomes less of an issue... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Cool Conversions :thumbsup:
FYI- I like that yellow Mini Lindy MG the best


----------



## slotcarman12078

How the heck did I miss the Mini Lindys??? I'm still hunting one of those camper tops, and that MG is slick!!! Were there any chassis mods to fit that one?????


----------



## bobwoodly

The Mini Lindy MG is a slimline chassis that was trimmed to fit the body. It already had some trimming so I thought a bit more would not matter. SCM I have a space problem as I've been buying stock lights from Evan Designs, don't have the skill or patience for the kind of work you are doing!


----------



## bobhch

Those Mini Lindys look sharp with the rear Aluminum rims on them!!

Diggin' the Batman car with the yellow G-Plus rims too!!

Mr. Woodly all your buils are very fun to see and are done up very nicely! :thumbsup:

Keep on doing what you do & thanks for sharing!!

Bob...this is a bunch of Cool Beans right here...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool builds!!! I need to get the boys to try some of those flashers...RM


----------



## bobwoodly

*Lighted with LED's*

Here is a standard AFX car with front and rear lights. I shoehorned some LED's and it came out pretty cool. 















Also my last Hot Wheels custom










Here was is a orange/yellow Road Runner stripped with some accents added. Much nicer without the orange paint in my opinion.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Some nice stuff here!


----------



## slotcarman12078

So cool!!! By the way, guys, The LEDs flicker like that normally, but it happens so fast, your brain doesn't see it. If your eyes do see it, your track or pick up shoes are probably dirty. I can't stop looking at that camper though!! I finally have one here, but I need to scrounge a windshield from MEV. He used that Chevy Pick up for the starting point of his, and he shortened the wheelbase. The glass is a direct fit.


----------



## bobwoodly

*More HW conversions*

Here is a common HW body. Hilltop did it more justice. Not really low enough in the body but tried to retain some of the interior.



















Here is a god knows what HW that turned out pretty good. Just picked up some Mini Lindy's so I'll be working on those (trying to light them as well).


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice powering jobs! The gold whatever the heck it is is a decent fit.. :lol: I'm looking forward to the Lindys... Bring 'em on!


----------



## videojimmy

Some really impressive conversions. Very clean!


----------



## bobwoodly

Another HW conversion. Need to get crackin' on the Mini Lindy's but I've been working on a tile job at my house that is eating into my other time.


----------



## bobwoodly

One HW and the VW bus is a Miny Lindy. I stripped the Mini (it was HW) and back painted the body and added some decals I had laying around. Used mounts from a AFX Too Much. If you can get the plastic body Mini they make a nice conversion.

I inserted a tjet body within the bus and it made for a simple mounting. Used goop to hold it in place. It does not even scrape the track.


----------



## alpink

that is a better looking samba bus than AW's


----------



## roadrner

Well, back in the day i bought an Earl S. paint job. Enuff said. Your efforts are far better than Earl or any of his shops ever did. :freak: rr


----------



## Dslot

Bill Hall said:


> Earl Scheibe: " I'll paint any car....just 99 dollars."


You must be a younger fella than I thought, Bill. 

I seem to recall Earl would paint any car for $29.95 in the mid-60s before I went to college, but soon afterward started ooching up ten or twenty bucks at a time to the nickel short of a hundred by the mid-'80s *



*
Anybody know what he was charging when the company flamed out and turned the shops over to local owners a few years ago?

-- D


----------



## jph49

According to this write-up, Scheib finally agreed to break the hundred dollar barrier in 1991 when he agreed to raise the price to $119.95. He died in 1992

http://www.autobodynews.com/news/in...b-inc-folds-after-75-years-painting-cars.html

Patrick


----------



## bobwoodly

*Latest*

Another How Wheel with a tjet chassis










Mini Lindy Mustang










Repurposed Vibe with a tjet chassis and HW rear wheels.


----------



## Hittman101

Looking Sweet!!! Keep up the nice work!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stuff!!! Something about that Ford pickup hits a nerve!!!...could be the color... RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Dslot said:


> You must be a younger fella than I thought, Bill.
> 
> I seem to recall Earl would paint any car for $29.95 in the mid-60s before I went to college, but soon afterward started ooching up ten or twenty bucks at a time to the nickel short of a hundred by the mid-'80s *1986*
> 
> Anybody know what he was charging when the company flamed out and turned the shops over to local owners a few years ago?
> 
> -- D


Naw....just the price for his services on the commercial at the time I left the trade. I worked part-time at a neighbor hood chop shop....for 20 years lol. It was an animal house but our reputation for good stuff was global due to some crafty marketing. (thats another story for another day). 

Our good buddy Earl was downtown. One of or guys went down and got a bunch of Earls business cards and we'd hand them out when folks would come in and get all indignant when quality guaranteed work was quoted. Our service writer would politely hand them Earls card and give them directions. Afterwords he'd step into the shop and shout "EARL!" The crew would shout back, "We'll paint any car.... just 99 dollars!" 

At work, when ever Earls commercials would come on the radio everyone would start smiling quietly..."I'll paint any car blah blah blah" ..... then we would all shout in unison... "Leave the windows down and we'll do the inside for free!"

It was all in the timing. I guess ya had to be there.


----------



## XracerHO

Great work, keep posting your projects! ..RL


----------



## Shadowracer

bobwoodly said:


> Another HW conversion.


What chassis is that one sitting on?


----------



## bobwoodly

Shadowracer said:


> What chassis is that one sitting on?


A AW 4 gear.


----------



## bobwoodly

Here is a vibe Galaxie repair. The front screw post was missing with a hole in the hood and there was 50% of the rear screw post missing. Fixed the rear post using just liquid goop, obviously not pretty but created a functional screw post. The front was a transplant from a old tbird conv. Getting the coloring and hood line right took some time. Certainly not to Bill Hall quality but it turned out pretty nice. If you have never done goop you will be even more impressed with Bill's work once you try. I work on my repairs until I get tired of looking at the body and call the repair good enough.


















Here are some of the new customs. Love the Lindberg Van, was able to slip a body inside the van body. It is my new favorite way to mount tJets.

Matchbox Ambulance with flashing LED - 




















HW Fire truck with flashing LED - 













Lindberg Van - the old decal just did not come our great and was really fragile


----------



## bobhch

*Check out all these neat customs...Oh Yeah!!*

Dig that red van with the blue tires [email protected]@K!!

Getting caught up a little here on HT. All your builds are very inspiring.
Just the PUSH I need to get my Christmas Car finished up.

Bob...going to the slot cave right now...zilla

P.S. Thanks for posting up ALL THE FUN pics!! :hat:


----------



## 60chevyjim

great job on the tan vibe posts !!
I love the mini lindy vans too . I use a cut down tyco twin mills body inside the van and the tyco chassis from the twin mills on mine.. im working on the blue n white hw fire dept. van now too.i still have to cut the pipes from the hw chassis .
I allways like to see your hw conversions. still tryin to find the plastic mini cooper hw body


----------



## bobwoodly

60chevyjim said:


> great job on the tan vibe posts !!
> I love the mini lindy vans too . I use a cut down tyco twin mills body inside the van and the tyco chassis from the twin mills on mine.. im working on the blue n white hw fire dept. van now too.i still have to cut the pipes from the hw chassis .
> I allways like to see your hw conversions. still tryin to find the plastic mini cooper hw body


Jim - I could not fit the 4 gear chassis with the diecast bits off the chassis so I used chrome from something else I had laying around. I just could not easily grind the metal to make it thin enough with the tools I had.


----------



## Bill Hall

You go Bob! Thats a killer looking repair. Replicating hood ribs, roof spines, or side moldings is always tough sledding.


----------



## bobwoodly

*More lightly modified customs*

More customs

'69 Chevelle HW conversion - painted on inside



















Ultimate Police Car with LEDS

The body is not completely on the chassis in this video, hence the lean















Rescue Van with 4 separate LEDS


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice job Tom!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Oh, and thanks for keeping the light 'em up stuff going in my absence. I'm still having technical difficulties.


----------



## bobwoodly

slotcarman12078 said:


> Nice job Tom!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Oh, and thanks for keeping the light 'em up stuff going in my absence. I'm still having technical difficulties.


I'm a poor replacement but having some fun, thanks.


----------



## bobhch

Tom/bobwoodly,

Red is the perfect color for your killer 69 Chevelle!! It looks Fantastic.

Love the 4 lights on the Rescue van and the police car as well....Pull it over buddy. NOW!!

Bob...Bad Boys, Bad Boys, whatcha going to do when they come for you...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some cool lighting engineering, looks great too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Don't forget... You can call Evans Designs directly and special order their blinky LEDs! They will make them to order, and you can specify wire length between the board and the LEDs, and they can put up to 4 and maybe more blinkies on one circuit board. This eliminates excessive wires that could get caught up in the motor, and saves a ton of space since there's a lot less excess wire and only one board to deal with. I'm sure they can make them with 2 or 3 LEDs to order also. Talk to Shelly if you can. She's the official solderer in charge!  :lol: 

http://www.modeltrainsoftware.com/4-led-trains-buildings.html

This is the 4 in one set up. They'll use whatever LEDs you require, and make any other requests at the same time. I usually shorten the wire length between the LEDs and the board to 2-3", so I have room to work, but not have extra wire to deal with.

The only malfunction issue I've ever had with their blinkies was using 2 red slow blink LEDs on a TYCO chassis. They replaced them fast!! I found mixing a slow and a fast red eliminated the problem. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobwoodly

I've been using their lights with a separate IC with built in connector so it's really easy (and cheaper) to mount multiple lights. Evidently you have to be careful on mixing blue and red on the same IC according to Evans. The van was a breeze with the new design. They say they will have some special slot car light kits out soon.


----------



## bobhch

Let me know when this get EASY enough for me to do...:freak:

Bob...Is there a slot car lighting for idiots book out yet?...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

The only really hard part is soldering the wires to the shoe hangers. I've overheated a few in my attempts. Brass takes solder better than the plated stuff AW uses. Scratch up the hangars and pre-tin the plates before soldering the wires on. A single blinkie on the roof is pretty easy once you try it.


----------



## bobwoodly

Couple rehashes of the Tyco Maint Van. Both with flashing LED's



















Double decker Bus from Matchbox


----------



## Hittman101

I really like the bus is it plastic?? Keep them coming..


----------



## bobwoodly

Hittman101 said:


> I really like the bus is it plastic?? Keep them coming..


Yes it is all plastic


----------



## Super Coupe

Cool rides. :thumbsup: 
>Tom<


----------



## partspig

I've been looking for that bus, but I have yet to find any. John if I find a couple I'll send one your way ………………… pig


----------



## win43

That is some of the best re-purposing of diecast I've seen. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Keep it up. Love seeing them


----------



## bobhch

I'm like digging those vans....Cool Beans!!

slotcarman that is nice to know..scratch and pre tin on AW....Thank You.

Bob...blinkity, blink, blink...zilla


----------



## bobwoodly

Another Hot Wheels Conversion - Chrysler 300C Hemi


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

It does make a cool cruiser, although the wheelbase is just a little off. I found that unusual for a Hot Wheels. The boys decided to strip the graphics and add a chrome foil grill...RM


----------



## bobwoodly

Love the paint/foil accents RM, that really helps.


----------



## vickers83

WOW! 2 good lookin Chrysler 300`s! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

Bob ,,, Are those plastic bodies?? pig


----------



## bobwoodly

partspig said:


> Bob ,,, Are those plastic bodies?? pig


Yes they are plastic. I found 3 at Walmart the other day.


----------



## Redwater slot

Very nice work hilltop! Start the mass production on those 300's.


----------



## bobwoodly

A couple of mild customs. These were '53 Ford pickups that had been painted and stripped, Decided to turn them into police and fire trucks. The LEDs in these trucks alternate flashing red and blue in the same LED. Put on some decals and I am done. btw I really struggle with tiny decals. I could paint the clear LED as that does not dim these buggers by much, but decided to leave them clear. Pipes are off an old semi of some sort.
















































My Flamethrower Dune Buggy with chip LEDs


----------



## Omega

Cool pickups. I have an old one that I now know what to do with it.

Dave


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Bob, can you tell me what brand of rear Tires are on your Red PU Truck ? Are they Silicone or ??? Any info on where to get them would be appreciated as well, thank you. ~R3


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool light show!!! Like those pickups... I need to try a yellow light on one of those, make a service truck...RM


----------



## bobwoodly

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool light show!!! Like those pickups... I need to try a yellow light on one of those, make a service truck...RM


RM - I'm looking for one with a plow that I can do exactly that. My ability is just a bit more limited than yours. I do have a bus in the works with headlights and flashing orange lights.

Ralph - the tires on the red truck are silicone and I had them in a parts bin so I don't know where they came from.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice job on the customs!! :thumbsup:Kudos for playing with the chip LEDs too!:thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm really trying to hit the bench today. I miss it!


----------



## vickers83

Very Cool! I like how you Light em up! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Bob, thank you for the reply...


----------



## win43

Nice Pick_Ups. sweet lights


----------



## bobhch

Hey Mr. Wood your blinkies are Very Neat indeed!!

Who doesn't love a dune buggy with lights...Sweet!!

Bob...all great stuff here...zilla


----------



## bobwoodly

A couple of new things:

This was a Lindberg Van that was missing bumpers and had the wheel wells cut. Had a portion of an old AFX F1 that fit inside the body that also gave the van some chrome trim. Bumpers from a plastic diecast chassis. Turned out okay.





























Another Ultimate Police car stripped with Highway Patrol decals and blinking LEDs added.


----------



## WesJY

COOL!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Those are, and will always be my favorite Lindy body!! I wish I bought a hundred of them when they were .59 ea!! They're so darn expensive now!!  Neat trick with the G+ chassis and Indy body!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: That Sheriff car looks sweet in white too!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Get out of the car...*

Great Job Mr. Woodly,

I think one of my old girlfriends got a Bikini Wax in a van like that back in the day...COOL VAN!!

Digging your cool Highway Patrol car too.
Notice this is not a SHERRIFF car or a Highway Patrrol car:devil:

Bob...Hands on the trunk and spread your legs NOW!!...zirra


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool light show Bob..... enjoy seeing your stuff... I keep saying to myself, just do it, ain't got there yet..... RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

bob the mini lindy van turned out good ,
I use the tyco twinmill the same way for my mini lindy vans.
I cut the twin mills body down into a body mount and use the tyco chassis . 
the wheelbase fits the van real good.
the mini lindy wreckers look good on a tjet chassis with a divorced front axel


----------



## bobwoodly

Jim,

I recently got another Mini Lindy school bus, camper, cement mixer, tow truck and panel truck. Not sure I can do the cement mixer but am looking forward to the wrecker (with lights of course!) I have one of the buses near completion. Can't find any school bus decals though.


----------



## slotcarman12078

The mixer might be tough. It's one that has eluded me all along. I think (judging be pix on line) that it's on the smaller end of the scale. If I can get my printer to actually print black (it comes out blue.. :rolleyes) I might be able to help you with decals. I'll just need to know what you want it to say...


----------



## bobwoodly

School Bus!

This is a Mini Lindy School bus with flashing orange LEDs in the rear and chip LED Headlights with a tjet chassis


----------



## slotcarman12078

I like it!!! Thanks for giving me a little LED joy while I'm suffering from LED withdrawl! :lol: I was able to get a little bench time in today, and was playing with them nano LEDs. I hope I got them right, because I'd sure hate to have to do them over!! Thanks for the LED fix Tom!


----------



## honda27

*es*

paint any car 99.99 any car any time. just call earl.


----------



## jimkelsey

That's pretty cool with both the bus and police car. Can you please show/list what components you are using? Thanks!

- Jim


----------



## bobwoodly

Mig Rig HW with LL Chassis and a pair of blinking LEDs


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!! That puppy is sitting LOW!! Excellent fitment! :thumbsup::thumbsup:What's the chassis? I have one on the bench now that I'm toying with.


----------



## bobwoodly

The chassis is a Life-Like Fast Tracker. Very thin. Had to redo the front wheel location and carve the wheel wells a bit in front. Raised the chrome bed as far as it would go but still be hidden by the sides. I needed some lower profile tires in the rear for better performance but don't have any thing laying around to fit the bill.


----------



## XracerHO

Great LED light shows: Bus to Mig Rig! Enjoy all your lighted builds. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Oh yeah....Mig Rig and the red bus!!

Sounds like lots of fun times with Mini Lindys coming down the road someday!!

Bob......zilla


----------



## bobwoodly

Just a couple of mild customs

First is a standard Ferrari Daytona with the stripes removed.


















The second is a AFX Rescue van with 4 blinking LEDs. This time I only exposed a bit of the LEDs.


----------



## bobwoodly

Have not had time to do anything really interesting. First is a standard Pursuit car with LEDs (with repaired window post) and the second is one of the many Tyco Jeeps. Simple repaint with a blinking blue LED and some decals.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Love the cop car!! That looks like it would be a good candidate for SMD head lights. I can't recall the tail lights on those, but the front looks easy! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I was trying to figure out the Jeep. Took me a minute or two to notice the Fire Decals. It's late... :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Like the police cars myself...Think it would be cool for you lighting experts, to remove the roof lights, fill in the holes build an unmarked car. Put the alternating lights in the headlights??? RM


----------



## bobwoodly

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Like the police cars myself...Think it would be cool for you lighting experts, to remove the roof lights, fill in the holes build an unmarked car. Put the alternating lights in the headlights??? RM


I have done the headlights separate from the bubble on top (but with a single blinker for both lights). But it would be easy to do as you suggest, especially with a flamethrower body like the Chevelle Stocker. I added this blinker to the top but it would have been easy conversion for dual blinking headlights.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And there ya have it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## bobwoodly

RM - not exactly what you were looking for but the Blazer is close!

Repainted Tyco Jeep with 4 separate LEDs that alternate flashing red/blue. HP-7 are great chassis for LEDs because of the easy soldering point.
























Here is Curvehugger Blazer with 4 separate LEDs that alternate flashing red/blue. Pretty stock except for the lights.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool stuff Tom!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

yeah Mr. Woodly your custom police cars, Jeeps and Blazer are Very Cool!!

Digging the paint jobs you did on the yellow and the white Jeeps with the decals!!

The color accents on the Jeeps really makes them POP for some Fun Rescue driving.

All your blinking vehicles are Fun Machines to race...Yeah!

Bob...Lights, Camera, Action...zilla


----------



## 41-willys

I am looking forward to running the police car around my track. Should be fun:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## bobwoodly

I had a Matador Taxi in yellow without the top portion and stickers but had good window posts, but had those damm holes in the top. Since the Taxis are not very popular I thought I would do a Fire Chief car.

The plastic on the LEDs is clear so you could choose to go with white blinkers and simply paint them the color of your choice (purple for those of you assembling hearses). 

The final product, as you can see one of the LEDs is slightly askew, there was a little play as the roof hole was slightly too large. Painted the LEDs red.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice job!! I hate it when one goes cockeyed like that. I use JB to mount them in the roof. It blocks the light in the cab and holds the LEDs in place. You really need to watch them though! They'll be straight as an arrow until you turn around and then they wander when you aren't looking. Once the JB cures, there ain't no easy fix!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

You know I like yellow!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## bobhch

*let the mother burn...*

Very Kewl bEANs Fire Chief car!!

Would look great parked next to a TYCO Fire Truck.

Bob...the ROOF, the ROOF, the ROOF IS ON FIRE...zilla


----------



## bobwoodly

*More lighted stuff*

It's been awhile. Thought I's post some recent LED lighted cars.























































My Youtube channel with a variety of fuzzy video of lighted cars on the tack can be found here - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0WmgaWpknnDYpo2rsUXvEg

Hoping Santa may bring me a better video capability.


----------



## bobwoodly

*A few more*

Lighted Lindberg Bus - headlights and blinking rear lights on tjet chassis



















Lindberg VW Bus










Lighted AFX Van with 4 flashing LEDs


----------



## RiderZ

Very cool projects.Nice repaints.Love the lights!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

You hittin' with some good stuff!!! Really likes that yellow/red Datsun...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## bobwoodly

A custom built slim chassis using a 3D printed base and a HW body. The die cast bumpers actually add to the handling. This chassis is fast but youn need to run on a <14 volt track. The lower the voltage the longer the motor will last. I run at 12 volts.



















Here it is on my track along with my other stuff.
https://www.youtube.com/user/pierport007


Second was a fun build. This is a '67 Jeepster Commando from Lindberg. Added screw posts, painted red top black and added chip headlights. Ended up getting the build a bit out of order so once I had the new screw posts in the was not room to replace the original headlights, so I had to use clear window maker which never turns out as nice as I would like - especially when I get in a rush.









Both are on eBay if anyone cares. I'm hollow58


----------

